# ricardão



## Mangato

Sexta feira,  vá  cedo pra a casa que pode entrar o ricardão.

Que é o ricardão?

Cumprimentos


----------



## willy2008

Amante , pata de lana como le decimos por aqui.
Fique na sua casa Mangato,ja ja 
Abração


----------



## Vanda

Cuidado com o ricardão. MG!  Ele adora aparecer quando o marido não está.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola a todos:

A ver si algún forero de Chile me puede confirmar si el "ricardão" en Chile es el "pata negra" (nada que ver con el jamón ibérico)
¿Alguien sabe cómo se originó el "ricardão"?
¿Hubo algún Ricardo muy travieso que gustaba de asaltar alcobas ajenas?
¿Se aplica a la mujer?  ¿una mujer puede ser un "ricardão"?
¿Se entiende el chiste en todo Brasil?
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## Mangato

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> A ver si algún forero de Chile me puede confirmar si el "ricardão" en Chile es el "pata negra" (nada que ver con el jamón ibérico)
> ¿Alguien sabe cómo se originó el "ricardão"?
> ¿Hubo algún Ricardo muy travieso que gustaba de asaltar alcobas ajenas?
> ¿Se aplica a la mujer? ¿una mujer puede ser un "ricardão"?
> ¿Se entiende el chiste en todo Brasil?
> Saludos
> A.A.


 
Esas mismas preguntas me hago yo, en especial la versión femenina.


----------



## Katuka

Mangato said:


> Esas mismas preguntas me hago yo, en especial la versión femenina.


 
Buenas tardes:

Efectivamente, el(la) "patas negras" en Chile es el llamado "Ricardão", ahora, curiosamente es un término más aplicado a los hombres.
*Desconozco la versión femenina del "Ricardão", es más, nunca había escuchado ese término, pero consultando aparentemente es bastante común.

Saludos cordiales,

Katty


----------



## patriota

"Ricardão" é uma forma do nome "Ricardo". Portanto, esta palavra não pode ser usada para mulheres. Não há feminino para este nome, porém "Ricardona" seria compreensível numa conversa que envolve esse contexto (há um punhado de resultados no Google de pessoas que usaram "Ricardona" assim).

Existem inúmeros equivalentes oficiais feminos, mas não são tão simpáticos... Aconselho usar "amante". Não tem a mesma graça que o másculo Ricardão, mas não os deixará em maus lençóis.


----------



## andre luis

O feminino seria: piranha,vadia,bruxa...coisas assim,mas ditas por outra mulher.
Um homem diria simplesmente:a amante.


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado a todos.

Piranha, vadia, bruxa... isso não da certo. É preciso achar urgente um nome engraçado para a oponente feminina do ricardão. Alguns não vam saver a quem devem esperar a próxima sexta.


----------



## willy2008

Propongo tordo, que es un pájaro negro al cual le gusta poner sus huevo en nidos ajenos para no tener que empollarlos él, en Brasil creo que se lo llama malhado ou sabiá.


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Ah... os interesses se convergem nesta curiosidade. Visitem o link abaixo:

http://br.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070920084632AAJtbP6


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

willy2008 said:


> Propongo tordo, que es un pájaro negro al cual le gusta poner sus huevo en nidos ajenos para no tener que empollarlos él, en Brasil creo que se lo llama malhado ou sabiá.


Na verdade, temos outro nome para este pássaro. Vejam o que diz o Michaelis:
*chu.pim*
s. m. 1. Ornit. Pássaro da família dos Icterídeos, que põe ovos nos ninhos alheios para que outras aves cuidem de seus filhotes. 2. Pop. Marido que vive à custa do ordenado da esposa.

Sobre a origem do Ricardão, devo defender-me avisando que não fui eu....

Para mulheres, além dos nomes já dados, pensei em "mulher de vida fácil", que na verdade, acho que não deve ser nada fácil. Também lembrei de "teúda e manteúda", "a outra", "filial", etc.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

orquídea selvagem said:
			
		

> Ah... os interesses se convergem nesta curiosidade. Visitem o link abaixo:


Gracias por tu respuesta, yo pensaba que era por el nombre de un forero habitual pero él dice que no. 



			
				Ricardo Tavares said:
			
		

> Sobre a origem do Ricardão, devo defender-me avisando que não fui eu....


----------



## coquis14

¿De dónde viene lo de "Ricardão"? ¿hubo un Ricardo famoso que nosotros no conocimos?


----------



## WAMORZINHO

"Ricardão" também muito conhecido como o "Negão"!!!
Amantes têm vários apelidos, ex: Padeiro, Leitero.
Ricardão é o melhor!
Mas não sei de onde surgiu a expressão Ricardão! Desconfio que seja muito antiga, algo que jamais saberemos!


----------



## Carfer

patriota said:


> "Ricardão" é uma forma do nome "Ricardo". Portanto, esta palavra não pode ser usada para mulheres. Não há feminino para este nome.


 
Em Portugal temos 'Ricardina', mas por cá as mulheres que se dedicam a penetrar nas alcovas alheias costumam ser chamadas de nomes bem mais feios  (tantas vezes injustamente, não é verdade?)


----------



## ARARA

willy2008 said:


> Amante , pata de lana como le decimos por aqui.
> Fique na sua casa Mangato,ja ja
> Abração



Estaba buscando "Ricardão" y ¿cómo no? Lo he encontrado en este foro. Muchas gracias. Siempre puedo contar con vosotros. 

En España se habla bastante del "*Butanero*" en este sentido (Y si es "polaco" ya ni te cuento. Deben hacer furor entre algunas amas de casa . Yo tengo cocina eléctrica, no puedo corroborarlo)

Un saludo.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Olá pessoal,

Ao ler da discussão sobre a palavra *ricardão*, ocorreu-me na mente algumas dúvidas. O ricardão é bem a pessoa que vem ver a mulher durante a ausencia do seu marido? Na rede achei isto: 

- Muito usado para garanhões e amantes.
- É aquele que visita uma mulher na ausencia do marido.

Verdade?

Só uma pergunta para os Hispanos: no Chile a palavra *ricardão* é usada, então?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, o Ricardão é o amante.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Vanda said:


> Sim, o Ricardão é o amante.



Obrigado


----------



## SãoEnrique

Esqueci-me de juntar uma coisinha: o outro homem que foi vítima do *ricardão* é um *cornudo*? Se for o caso, obrigado de confimar.


----------

